# New Covenant Theology



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 10, 2007)

What is it?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 11, 2007)

joshua said:


> There are different types, degrees, stripes, and shades of NCT. The pastors of my church, I believe, hold to a type of NCT, but they aren't along the lines of Fred Zaspel and Tom Wells. In other words, they recognize practical value in the distinction between the _ceremonial_ and _moral_ law. Also, they do believe the decalogue is most important to be taught, understood, and obeyed. They simply believe that the 4th Commandment had a ceremonial sense to it, which was done away with. They see the Sabbath as having been "fulfilled in Christ" (to use their words), and that every day is a day we should rest from "the servile labor of sin". They would not say that in the gospels Jesus came and brought a "new" or "better" law, but rather exposed and corrected the hypocrisies of the Pharisees' interpretations of those laws.



Greetings:

How do they expect their congregation to attend church on Sunday then?

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is a New Covenant confession of faith. Articles 20 and 21 give thier beliefs on the law and the sabbath.

NEW COVENANT CONFESSION


----------



## bob (Mar 11, 2007)

New Covenant Theology is another system of biblical interpretation. It differs from both Covenant theology and Dispensationalism and is popular among some Calvinistic Baptists.

It is difficult to paint all NCTians with the same brush, but generally NCT tends to focus on the advent of new covenant. They deny some of the theological constructions of CT such as the covenant of works, covenant of grace, and the tri-fold interpretation of the Mosaic law (ceremonial, judicial, and moral.) The old covenant, according to them, was legal and not gracious and served only as a type and a shadow of the new covenant which was to come.

After Pentecost, they believe that the Old Covenant was replaced with the new and that as a result the Mosaic law was completely abolished. The law of the New Covenant is defined as the law of Christ and is revealed throughout the Gospels and the epistles. The Old Testament is binding only if it is repeated in the new. Thus they would claim that although the Decalogue has been abrogated, 9 out of the 10 commands are still enforced as they have been reiterated in the New.

There are various degrees of NCT. I have had at the opporunity to visit with Fred Zaspel by way of email and have found him to be a thoughtful and godly man, although I disagree with him in his NCT. You can find some of his writings on the subject here: http://www.biblicalstudies.com/

I have found others to be much more disagreeable and even offensive. I once met a man who embraced NCT and observed that his church officially recognized "the New Testament as the believer's rule for faith and practice."


----------



## Machaira (Mar 11, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> What is it?



I'm sure that the following article and comparison chart are not exhaustive, but its at least useful to get a sense of the differences between CT and NCT. 

Comparison chart is here.


----------

